# ***OFFICIAL*** - MMA Forum FFL Season Two DRAFT



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Alright boys,

Here we go with the 2nd installment! I feel like this will be a great activity, especially with all the great paid subscribers that are participating in this season! I know all of you guys will represent your teams with PRIDE!

*Remember, it's UFC & WEC fighters ONLY!*

Anyway, I put all of your guys' names in a randomizer, and here is our official draft order:

1. e-thug
2. Judoka
3. toddums
4. Kameleon
5. robb2140
6. Wawaweewa
7. Sterling
8. 6sidedlie
9. jdun11
10. Rambler14
11. Iron Daisy06
12. NCK
13. wukkadb
14. sove
15. silvawand
16. wafb
17. Toxic
18. royalking87

Be sure to check back on this post, as picks will be updated on here once they're made.

Let's be smart about this guys! Once you pick, PM the next person in line, and let them know they're up! It'll keep a good pace going!

GOOD LUCK!

----------

*OFFICIAL DRAFT*

*Round 1*

1. e-thug - *Anderson Silva* 
2. Judoka - *Karo Parisyan*
3. toddums - *Quinton Jackson*
4. Kameleon - *Antonio Rodrigo Nogueira*
5. robb2140 - *BJ Penn*
6. Wawaweewa - *Georges St-Pierre*
7. Sterling - *Forrest Griffin*
8. 6sidedlie - *Dan Henderson*
9. jdun11 - *Urijah Faber*
10. Rambler14 - *Tim Sylvia*
11. Iron Daisy06 - *Rob McCullough*
12. NCK - *Josh Koscheck*
13. wukkadb - *Lyoto Machida*
14. sove - *Gabriel Gonzaga*
15. silvawand - *Mauricio Rua*
16. wafb - *Wanderlei Silva*
17. Toxic - *Tyson Griffin*
18. royalking87 - *Chuck Liddell*

*Round 2*

19. royalking87 - *Rich Franklin*
20. Toxic - *Jens Pulver*
21. wafb - *Carlos Condit*
22. silvawand - *Paulo Filho*
23. sove - *Jon Fitch*
24. wukkadb - *Frankie Edgar*
25. NCK - *Tito Ortiz*
26. Iron Daisy06 - *Drew McFedries*
27. Rambler14 - *Joe Stevenson*
28. jdun11 - *Cheick Kongo*
29. 6sidedlie - *Marcus Davis*
30. Sterling - *Roger Huerta*
31. Wawaweewa - *Mac Danzig*
32. robb2140 - *Chase Beebe*
33. Kameleon - *Mirko Cro Cop*
34. toddums - *Wilson Gouveia*
35. Judoka - *Kazuhiro Nakamura*
36. e-thug - *Kenny Florian*

*Round 3*

37. e-thug - *Thiago Alves*
38. Judoka - *Sokoudjou*
39. toddums - *Yushin Okami*
40. Kameleon - *Nate Diaz*
41. robb2140 - *Thiago Tavares*
42. Wawaweewa - *Gray Maynard*
43. Sterling - *Doug Marshall*
44. 6sidedlie - *Thiago Silva*
45. jdun11 - *Diego Sanchez*
46. Rambler14 - *Mike Swick*
47. Iron Daisy06 - *Cole Miller*
48. NCK - *Rashad Evans*
49. wukkadb - *Luke Cummo*
50. sove - *Joe Lauzon*
51. silvawand - *Fabricio Werdum*
52. wafb - *Martin Kampmann*
53. Toxic - *Brock Lesnar*
54. royalking87 - *Sean Sherk*

*Round 4*

55. royalking87 - *Andrei Arlovski*
56. Toxic - *Manny Gamburyan*
57. wafb - *Matt Serra*
58. silvawand - *Sam Stout*
59. sove - *Alan Belcher*
60. wukkadb - *Brandon Vera*
61. NCK - *Michael Bisping*
62. Iron Daisy06 - *Nate Marquardt*
63. Rambler14 - *Jason Lambert*
64. jdun11 - *Matt Hughes*
65. 6sidedlie - *Patrick Cote*
66. Sterling - *Keith Jardine*
67. Wawaweewa - *Demian Maia*
68. robb2140 - *Jamie Varner*
69. Kameleon - *Stephan Bonnar*
70. toddums - *Houston Alexander*
71. Judoka - *Michihiro Omigawa*
72. e-thug - *Marcus Aurelio*

*Round 5*

73. e-thug - *Kendall Grove*
74. Judoka - *Roman Mitchiyan*
75. toddums - *Jason MacDonald*
76. Kameleon - *Akihiro Gono*
77. robb2140 - *Heath Herring*
78. Wawaweewa - *Brian Stann*
79. Sterling - *Evan Tanner*
80. 6sidedlie - *Corey Hill*
81. jdun11 - *Frank Mir*
82. Rambler14 - *Spencer Fisher*
83. Iron Daisy06 - *James Irvin*
84. NCK - *Matt Hamill*
85. wukkadb - *Miguel Torres*
86. sove - *Charlie Valencia*
87. silvawand - *Ricardo Almeida*
88. wafb - *Clay Guida*
89. Toxic - *Tommy Speer*
90. royalking87 - *Ed Herman*


----------



## e-thug (Jan 18, 2007)

YESSS! 1st pic! and I shall choose Anderson Silva!


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Alright,

I have Judoka's list, so toddums...that makes you next my friend.


----------



## Leviathan (Aug 21, 2006)

damn how did I miss this :dunno:


----------



## Rambler14 (Jul 10, 2006)

TB, are we using the same point system?


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Rambler14 said:


> TB, are we using the same point system?


No, I'll get a scoring breakdown up tonight. :thumb01:


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

Man, I'm excited for this


----------



## toddums (Mar 4, 2007)

Oh snap... I pick Rampage Jackson.


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

*I'll take Big Nog!*


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Nice. 

That makes Mr. I Gets Money, robb2140 next.


----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

Quick question, how long is this supposed to last? I don't want to pick a fighter, then discover he will most likely only have one fight before the season is over.


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Wawaweewa said:


> Quick question, how long is this supposed to last? I don't want to pick a fighter, then discover he will most likely only have one fight before the season is over.


End of this year.


----------



## Robb2140 (Oct 21, 2006)

I select *BJ Penn*


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Wa - you're up bud.


----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

I pick GSP.


----------



## royalking87 (Apr 22, 2007)

pretty gay that im last but its all good


----------



## e-thug (Jan 18, 2007)

Man this is goin slow...ppl really need to send there lists to TB to get this thing goin.


----------



## Rambler14 (Jul 10, 2006)

e-thug said:


> Man this is goin slow...ppl really need to send there lists to TB to get this thing goin.


so says the guy with the 1st pick
:thumb02:


----------



## silvawand (Oct 15, 2006)

e-thug said:


> Man this is goin slow...ppl really need to send there lists to TB to get this thing goin.


Very true, I've been PMing everyone whose next (for the most part), isn't working that well though obviously haha


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

Thanks Trey, I appreciate it. I am on for a short time to check in but again i will be back to normal in just over a day.


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

silvawand said:


> Very true, I've been PMing everyone whose next (for the most part), isn't working that well though obviously haha


*LOL, me too. Trying to speed this up.*


----------



## sove (Apr 7, 2007)

I won't be logging on again until later tonight, so I'm sending my picks to TB by PM just in case. Don't want to hold this up.


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Everyone that wants to do so, feel free to send me a draft list...just in case you're not going to be on for quite a while. I have no problem drafting for you guys off your lists. :thumbsup:


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

I'll be here man, I'm just waiting for everyone to do their 1st picks! I think once everyone is aware of the draft then it will get going a little faster.. I hope


----------



## wafb (May 8, 2007)

this draft is slower than the last one, oh well.:dunno:


----------



## ID06 (Dec 31, 2006)

Does anyone recall one of the people who slowed it up last time?


----------



## e-thug (Jan 18, 2007)

Man its been 2 days without a pick. No offense to Sterling but he should be skipped over...he hasnt been that active over the last couple of weeks and we wont have this thing done by Jan 19th.


----------



## wafb (May 8, 2007)

e-thug said:


> Man its been 2 days without a pick. No offense to Sterling but he should be skipped over...he hasnt been that active over the last couple of weeks and we wont have this thing done by Jan 19th.


or Trey could just draft for him, anything to speed this up.


----------



## e-thug (Jan 18, 2007)

wafb said:


> or Trey could just draft for him, anything to speed this up.


An idea, but I dont see why he should be rewarded wit 6th pick if he cant be bothered to check it, putting him last would be a fair solution.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Or we could just give him Andy Wang?


----------



## Rambler14 (Jul 10, 2006)

e-thug said:


> An idea, but I dont see why he should be rewarded wit 6th pick if he cant be bothered to check it, putting him last would be a fair solution.


Making a person last doesn't really hurt them much since they'd get to pick 1st in the second round.


----------



## Rambler14 (Jul 10, 2006)

bellr77 said:


> Or we could just give him Andy Wang?


Danny Abbadi should be the penalty pick.


----------



## 6sidedlie (Nov 19, 2006)

My turn eh: I have a choice of 2 #1 contenders and I think I'm going to take...

Dan Henderson.

It was between him or Sylvia, and I think Hendo has got the better shot.


----------



## Rambler14 (Jul 10, 2006)

Just sent my picks to TB.


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

I'm almost up! Woo-hoo


----------



## silvawand (Oct 15, 2006)

Not complaining, but DAMN this is going slow haha...hopefully it picks up at round 2 because the way were going it won't be done by the 19th. jdun where you at mang.


----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

Damn is there a time limit on this?


----------



## silvawand (Oct 15, 2006)

Wawaweewa said:


> Damn is there a time limit on this?


I dunno, I don't want to sound like a dick/prick, but should there be like a 24 hour limit or something?


----------



## Rambler14 (Jul 10, 2006)

Wawaweewa said:


> Damn is there a time limit on this?


Yeah this is pretty ridiculous.
At this rate I won't even get to my 2nd pick before I have to go out of town next week.


----------



## ID06 (Dec 31, 2006)

After the first round it tends to speed up when people who know they won't be on much send Trey their picks


----------



## Sterling (Dec 14, 2006)

Sorry guys, I have been having problems with my net a home. The only time I have been able to get on here is when I am working so thanks for picking Forrest Giffin for me. I have someone coming to fix my problems today (hopefully) so I can get back to normal. Sorry for holding things up...


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

Sorry guys, I couldnt find the thread. Im taking Urijah Faber. I expect another big year from him. Wow now that i think of it, this is a steal. He is by far the most dominant fighter in his weightclass for the WEC or UFC.


----------



## Rambler14 (Jul 10, 2006)

Tough choice,

I'll go with the next Heavyweight Champ of the UFC.

Tim Sylvia.


----------



## silvawand (Oct 15, 2006)

Rambler14 said:


> I'll go with the next Heavyweight Champ of the UFC.


Your too late, Kameleon already picked Noguiera hehe


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Alright, lets try and keep this thing moving.

*NCK* - you're up.


----------



## NCK (Apr 10, 2007)

I'm gonna go with Josh Koscheck.


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

My choice: *Lyoto Machida*


----------



## sove (Apr 7, 2007)

I'll take Gabriel Gonzaga.


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

sove said:


> I'll take Gabriel Gonzaga.


Hah my choice was between Gabe and Lyoto, funny that you picked Gabe next


----------



## sove (Apr 7, 2007)

wukkadb said:


> Hah my choice was between Gabe and Lyoto, funny that you picked Gabe next


Your pick may be better... we'll see. Good luck!


----------



## silvawand (Oct 15, 2006)

This is a tough one....(crazy Pride woman)from Brazilllllllll Mauricio Shogun RUA!


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

*wafb* - Let's go bud, it's your pick.


----------



## wafb (May 8, 2007)

Dang, Shogun is gone. My pick then will be Wandy.

Well, I'm heading for work so I won't be on for the next 14 hours, I sent Trey my list for the next round. Damn, I hate these 2 hour commutes to work,lol.


----------



## silvawand (Oct 15, 2006)

royalking87 your up next, make your two picks dude.

And damnnnn bellr, you bastard haha. Thought I'd be able to snag him in the 2nd round, oh well, nice pick.:thumb02:


----------



## royalking87 (Apr 22, 2007)

sorry i took so long but i take for my 1st round pick chuck the iceman liddell and my 2nd round pick ill take rich ace franklin


----------



## silvawand (Oct 15, 2006)

For my second pick I'll take Paulo Filho.


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

*wukkadb* - it's on you bud.


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

Alright, my 2nd choice: *Frankie Edgar*


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

NCK is up next.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

silvawand said:


> royalking87 your up next, make your two picks dude.
> 
> And damnnnn bellr, you bastard haha. Thought I'd be able to snag him in the 2nd round, oh well, nice pick.:thumb02:



Yeah but I made that mistake in the UFC forum draft and you snagged him on me, wasnt making that mistake twice.


----------



## NCK (Apr 10, 2007)

I'll go Tito Ortiz.


----------



## ID06 (Dec 31, 2006)

I'm going to take Drew McFedries


----------



## silvawand (Oct 15, 2006)

bellr77 said:


> Yeah but I made that mistake in the UFC forum draft and you snagged him on me, wasnt making that mistake twice.


True. I was bankin on you taking Lesnar again, oh well. Nice one, haha.


----------



## Rambler14 (Jul 10, 2006)

Argh, I really wanted Carlos Condit. I almost grabbed him in the 1st round instead of Sylvia.

I'll take the next UFC Lightweight Champ.
Joe "DADDY" Stevenson


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

*jdun* - you're up!


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

Ill take Kongo!! I think he is gonna crush Herring :thumbsup:


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

silvawand said:


> True. I was bankin on you taking Lesnar again, oh well. Nice one, haha.


Actually when I made my list and sent it to random I figured Lesnar would be like a fourth or fifth round pick just people surprised me and took guys I though would survive till the later rounds, Griffen was my second round pick on that one but you stole him.


----------



## 6sidedlie (Nov 19, 2006)

I'll take Marcus Davis and hope that my next pick slides through!


----------



## Sterling (Dec 14, 2006)

I'll take Roger Huerta


----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

Mac Danzig


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

*Sterling you got my second pick Huerta.  Oh well.

Kameleon takes Mirko CroCop as the 33rd pick in the second round.*


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

*toddums,* you're up!


----------



## toddums (Mar 4, 2007)

Wilson Gouveia baby. Wilson Gouveia


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

Kameleon said:


> *Sterling you got my second pick Huerta.  Oh well.
> 
> Kameleon takes Mirko CroCop as the 33rd pick in the second round.*


Could be the steal of the draft if he gets his head right.


----------



## toddums (Mar 4, 2007)

WHere is judoka?


----------



## e-thug (Jan 18, 2007)

I think TB has Judoka's list, so hopefully TB can get those on hear b4 the end of the night!


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

7 hours of no picks? Come onn folks


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

Trey has my list but i have been on and off so it is hard to tell whats going on but i will continue to do this so sorry for the hold up guys.

I pick Kazuhiro Nakamura.


----------



## e-thug (Jan 18, 2007)

Alllriiiighhht! 

First like to congragulate Robb2140 on pickin Chase beebe...:sarcastic03::angry06::angry01:

Anyhow, my 2nd pick is no other than LW Contender Kenny "Kenflo" Florian!

And my 3rd draft pick is Thiago "the pitbull" Alves!


----------



## toddums (Mar 4, 2007)

My third pick is Yushin Okami.


----------



## silvawand (Oct 15, 2006)

*Kameleon *- your up man.


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

Dissapointing day for the draft!


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

wukkadb said:


> Dissapointing day for the draft!


*Quoted for truth.*


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

No kidding, its not that difficult if you cant check up on who's up at least a couple times a day make a list I mean it isnt hard and send it in. Simple I mean do most people not make a list of people to give themselves a rough idea who they are gonna pick anyways?


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

*Nate Diaz*


----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

Gray Maynard


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

How come nobody ever picks Elvis Sisonic?? :thumb01:


----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

bellr77 said:


> How come nobody ever picks Elvis Sisonic?? :thumb01:


Who's he going to beat? When is he even going to fight?


----------



## 6sidedlie (Nov 19, 2006)

Thiago and Gray were two dudes I wanted.. bleh.


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

6sidedlie said:


> Thiago and Gray were two dudes I wanted.. bleh.


So who's your pick?


----------



## 6sidedlie (Nov 19, 2006)

solid, I didn't see that Sterlings was edited in..

With my 3rd round pick, I will select the always improving and undefeated...

Thiago Silva!


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

6sidedlie said:


> solid, I didn't see that Sterlings was edited in..
> 
> With my 3rd round pick, I will select the always improving and undefeated...
> 
> Thiago Silva!


Lol I didn't see his edited in either, no worries my friend!


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Wawaweewa said:


> Who's he going to beat? When is he even going to fight?


 You really taking that serious? Come on now Elvis Sisonic is the UFC's version of a jobber.


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

bellr77 said:


> How come nobody ever picks Elvis Sisonic?? :thumb01:


There is much more to a fighter then a record. Elvis has proved that.

I would pick him if i knew he was going to fight.


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

I guess I could take Hughes or Sherk but I hate both fighters so Ill take Diego Sanchez. He will bounce back and have a big 08.


----------



## wafb (May 8, 2007)

jdun11 said:


> I guess I could take Hughes or Sherk but I hate both fighters so Ill take Diego Sanchez. He will bounce back and have a big 08.


Good pick, I hope Diego bounces back and have good year too.:thumbsup:


----------



## Rambler14 (Jul 10, 2006)

I'll take a Team Rambler season 1 member,

Mike Swick.


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

Wow, I cant believe Sherk and Hughes are still on the board. I wonder if they regret laughing at GSP now.


----------



## Rambler14 (Jul 10, 2006)

jdun11 said:


> Wow, I cant believe Sherk and Hughes are still on the board. I wonder if they regret laughing at GSP now.


Sherk will be taken soon.
The big question mark on Hughes is how soon he fights again.


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

*Iron Daisy:* you're up!


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

I have a list from Daisy, so I got his highest remaining choice for him.

Let's keep it moving!


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

NCK you're up!


----------



## e-thug (Jan 18, 2007)

Man oh man, I hope this is all good to go by UFC 80! gotta be the longest draft ive ever been apart of!

Anyone who is makin there 3rd round picks and dont think there gonna be on much should send a list to Trey B.


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

e-thug said:


> Anyone who is makin there 3rd round picks and dont think there gonna be on much should send a list to Trey B.


I think so too


----------



## NCK (Apr 10, 2007)

I'm going with Rashad 'Sugar' Evans.


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

My choice: *Luke Cummo*


----------



## sove (Apr 7, 2007)

Joe Lauzon


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

*silvawand:* you're up!


----------



## silvawand (Oct 15, 2006)

Third Pick: FABRICIO WERDUM


----------



## sove (Apr 7, 2007)

silvawand said:


> Third Pick: FABRICIO WERDUM


I guess it's you and me on the 19th. WAR GONZAGA!!!


----------



## silvawand (Oct 15, 2006)

sove said:


> I guess it's you and me on the 19th. WAR GONZAGA!!!


You are correct sir, Gonzagasss going down buttaaaaaa:thumb02:

*royalking87*: YOUR UP DUDE


----------



## Rambler14 (Jul 10, 2006)

This is crazy,

almost round 4 and Arlovski & Hughes are both still on the board.


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

Rambler14 said:


> This is crazy,
> 
> almost round 4 and Arlovski & Hughes are both still on the board.


I think it's due to the fact that both of their futures in the UFC are very uncertain.


----------



## royalking87 (Apr 22, 2007)

sean sherk and andrei arlovski


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Manny Gamburyan, he looked good in his return fight and I think the UFC will work to build him up with a few easier fights leading to a rematch with Nate.


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

*wafb* you're up!


----------



## wafb (May 8, 2007)

I'll gamble and take Matt Serra.


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

*silvawand:* you're up!


----------



## silvawand (Oct 15, 2006)

Sammmmm STOUT


----------



## sove (Apr 7, 2007)

Alan Belcher


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

My 3rd choice: *Brandon Vera*


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

Man, I wish that people who aren't going to be on would just PM their list to TB... this thing is going really slow


----------



## e-thug (Jan 18, 2007)

Im actually quite suprised how far we have got from yesterday, but yeah, overall its been a really slow draft...

Oh well, next time we do it im sure Trey will make it a requirement to send a list!


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

e-thug said:


> Im actually quite suprised how far we have got from yesterday, but yeah, overall its been a really slow draft...
> 
> Oh well, next time we do it im sure Trey will make it a requirement to send a list!


Well there is a couple specific people who are much more inactive than other people, so I think they're causing a lot of the hold ups


----------



## wafb (May 8, 2007)

wukkadb said:


> Well there is a couple specific people who are much more inactive than other people, so I think they're causing a lot of the hold ups


well the first fantasy league was slow too and was held up for quite a bit, so Trey just drafted on behalf of those people that weren't around. 

To touch on your point about people sending their list to Trey if they aren't going to be around, what if they did and the guys on their list had been take before they get their turn. Trey has two options either wait for them to be on the forum or draft for them.:dunno:


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

You know when you make your list you just need to make it about 20 fighters long and be realistic about who is gonna be around, if you make a list of

1.Rampage
2. Anderson Silva
3. GSP
4.BJ Penn
5. Big Nog

well of course your picks are gonna be gone but I made my list and only my top 5 are off the table, but I was realistic and realized I was #18, Rampage,Silva and GSP where gonna be gone that is just an obvious reality.


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

bellr77 said:


> You know when you make your list you just need to make it about 20 fighters long and be realistic about who is gonna be around, if you make a list of
> 
> 1.Rampage
> 2. Anderson Silva
> ...


Lol yup, that's why the better choice is just checking this thread as much as you can. I was going to do the whole list thing but I initially made a list of 10 and I believe 8/10 of them were picked in the first or second round. I also didn't pick obvious people like A. Silva, GSP, etc.


----------



## toddums (Mar 4, 2007)

Man no one has picked guida yet? Interesting...


----------



## ID06 (Dec 31, 2006)

toddums said:


> Man no one has picked guida yet? Interesting...


Thanks alot, now everybody knows :angry01:


----------



## NCK (Apr 10, 2007)

I'll go with Micheal Bisping.


----------



## toddums (Mar 4, 2007)

Iron Daisy06 said:


> Thanks alot, now everybody knows :angry01:


Meh, The lw division is very deep and Clay loves to lose decisions.


----------



## ID06 (Dec 31, 2006)

I'll take Nate Marquardt


----------



## Rambler14 (Jul 10, 2006)

really wanted Stout or Bisping,


but give me Jason Lambert.


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

I guess i have to take him cuz he is a steal this late, Matt Hughes :shame02:

Shit!! What if he fights Diego?? If anyone of you guys wanna make a draft day trade let me know. All my fighters are on the market.


----------



## toddums (Mar 4, 2007)

jdun11 said:


> I guess i have to take him cuz he is a steal this late, Matt Hughes :shame02:
> 
> Shit!! What if he fights Diego?? If anyone of you guys wanna make a draft day trade let me know. All my fighters are on the market.


HUGHES LOVER!!! GET HIM!!!


----------



## 6sidedlie (Nov 19, 2006)

blah, between 3 MWs for me.

I'm gonna go with Patrick Cote. Hopefully he'll clinch and take Mcfedries down.


----------



## silvawand (Oct 15, 2006)

toddums said:


> HUGHES LOVER!!! GET HIM!!!


hahaha, that made me laugh. People stop reminding your competition of fighters that are still available!!!! Seriously, haha.


----------



## ID06 (Dec 31, 2006)

6sidedlie said:


> blah, between 3 MWs for me.
> 
> I'm gonna go with Patrick Cote. Hopefully he'll clinch and take Mcfedries down.


I'm just going to go ahead and say night night to your boy.


----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

Demian Maia.


----------



## toddums (Mar 4, 2007)

Wawaweewa said:


> Demian Maia.


YOU SON OF A BITCH! NOOOOOOOO


----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

toddums said:


> YOU SON OF A BITCH! NOOOOOOOO


Demian's gonna blow up this year. I predict he goes at least 3-0 this year.


----------



## toddums (Mar 4, 2007)

Wawaweewa said:


> Demian's gonna blow up this year. I predict he goes at least 3-0 this year.


I know... Good pick man! He was my next pick fosho


----------



## Robb2140 (Oct 21, 2006)

I'm back from my Vaca boys!!!

With my 4th pick I select.....

*Jamie "The Worm" Varner*


----------



## 6sidedlie (Nov 19, 2006)

Iron Daisy06 said:


> I'm just going to go ahead and say night night to your boy.


Yeah, to be honest I'll be thinking Drew will take this fight. But Cote will probably get a scrub in a bounce back fight at the Canadian show in April so he'll be fighting twice in the first 4 months. He'll get his work in. I just hope he can clinch, and get the take down, he'll be able to hold Drew down and win on the ground. The stand up on the other hand..


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

*Kameleon* my man, you're up!


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

*Stephen Bonnar*


----------



## toddums (Mar 4, 2007)

Houston Alexander!


----------



## wafb (May 8, 2007)

jdun11 said:


> If anyone of you guys wanna make a draft day trade let me know.



Trades weren't allowed the first time around so I doubt we're able to do it for V.2 unless the rules are different for this version.


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Exactly.

No trading in this version either.

e-thug it's on you bro, 2 picks bud. Your FINAL 2. 

Lastly, once this draft finishes up....guys, FEEL FREE to create threads for your squads, with your team names as the thread title. These can feature your fighters, any news on them, graphics, whatever. It's basically a playground for you to mess around with when it comes to your FFL team. AND, if different members are going to respond in another team's thread, please, PLEASE keep it somewhat clean - like don't argue with each other, but I mean, if you're facing off.....TRASH TALKING is always welcomed! Just a heads up. Also, once you guys make those threads with your team names, then I can make a thread with everyone's team and name listed by draft order. I just do that cause it makes it easier to put everything together when I create event stickies.

There are plenty of good guys left...!

Clay Guida
Matt Hamill
Thales Leites
Jason MacDonald
Kendall Grove
Paul Taylor
Jess Liaudin
Josh Burkman
Alvin Robinson
Matt Wiman
Corey Hill
Frank Mir
Chris Lytle
Terry Martin
Akihiro Gono
Marcus Aurelio
Spencer Fisher
Tommy Speer
Joe Doerksen
David Heath

So...stop acting like there's no one left! GEEEEZUZ.

*GET THIS DRAFT DONE ALREADY BOYS>!*


----------



## Rambler14 (Jul 10, 2006)

T.B. said:


> Clay Guida
> Matt Hamill
> Thales Leites
> Jason MacDonald
> ...



Awesome. :thumb02:

I love it that you didn't mention the guy I want. :thumb02:


----------



## e-thug (Jan 18, 2007)

Alright fellaz, as my 4th round pick I choose.....

Marcus Aurelio

And my 5th and final pick I shall choose 

Kendall Grove!


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Nice.

I have Judoka's list...so his final pick has been made.

*It's your last pick toddums.*



> Awesome. :thumb02:
> 
> I love it that you didn't mention the guy I want. :thumb02:


Hmmmmm...

Charles McCarthy
Per Eklund
Jorge Rivera
Chris Leben
Kalib Starnes
Jeremy Horn
Gleison Tibau
Ricardo Almeida
Keita Nakamura
James Lee
Alessio Sakara
James Irvin
Hector Ramirez
Rich Clementi
Din Thomas
Terry Etim
Dennis Siver
Ryo Chonan
Jeff Joslin
Ed Herman
Dean Lister
Nate Quarry
Antoni Hardonk

I'm just doing UFC fighters to help these guys out...don't even get me started on the WEC.

 :thumb01:


----------



## toddums (Mar 4, 2007)

Gotta pick my fellow Gracie Barra grappler, Jason Macdonald!




Gotta let you guys who might be considering Dean Lister know something, I just spoke with him (online) and he has some injuries so he won't be fighting for about 5 months or so.


----------



## wafb (May 8, 2007)

toddums said:


> Gotta pick my fellow Gracie Barra grappler, Jason Macdonald!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


how did he get himself injured?


----------



## Sterling (Dec 14, 2006)

finally got my home net fixed....so i will be @ now Trey.


----------



## silvawand (Oct 15, 2006)

T.B. said:


> Nice.
> 
> I have Judoka's list...so his final pick has been made.
> 
> ...


Aw come onnnnnn, don't remind everyone whose still available T.B. It's thems fault if they forget! Deleteeeee:thumb01: haha, but seriously no helping!


----------



## toddums (Mar 4, 2007)

wafb said:


> how did he get himself injured?


No idea, either training or in his last fight. Didn't sound like anything major to me though.


----------



## Robb2140 (Oct 21, 2006)

For my last pick I am going with my heart over my head and taking one of my favorites.

*Heath Herring*


Heath is going to show everybody that Kongo is alot of hype!!!


----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

Brian Stann.


----------



## Sterling (Dec 14, 2006)

I will take Evan Tanner


----------



## silvawand (Oct 15, 2006)

robb2140 said:


> For my last pick I am going with my heart over my head and taking one of my favorites.
> 
> *Heath Herring*
> 
> ...


Damnnn ittttt, thought he'd make it till it was my turn FO SHO. Good pick, I think he takes Kongo.:thumb02:


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

Almost done, hell ya!~


----------



## wafb (May 8, 2007)

Wawaweewa said:


> Brian Stann.


Damn, I thought I was the only one looking at the WEC roster.


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Here we go gents...we're just about wrapped up!

Don't forget to create team homepages! I wanna see some creativity my dudes!


----------



## Rambler14 (Jul 10, 2006)

arghhhhhh

I was really counting on Stann in the 5th round.


----------



## 6sidedlie (Nov 19, 2006)

Corey Hill


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

Frank Mir


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

My last pick: *Miguel Torres*


----------



## silvawand (Oct 15, 2006)

This is really tough....didn't expect to have 10 guys left on my list when i was the 4th last pick....I'll go with a little risk... *RICARDO ALMEIDA*.

Edit: Damn, apparently I really dig those Brazilians eh....Stout must feel lonely.


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

Almost done!


----------



## silvawand (Oct 15, 2006)

Damn, Toxic you really blew the flow of this thing, looked like we were heading for a quick finish, haha.

Just kidding man, but seriously, where are you??


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

My final pick is Tommy Spear. Sorry for the delay I was car shopping but TB had my list.


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

Sh!t i forgot about Guida :thumbsdown:, Im not happy with any of my selections outside of Faber. Ehh wateva, we'll see what happens.


----------



## royalking87 (Apr 22, 2007)

ed herman


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

And gents...that concludes our draft. Next time, let's not take so damn long.

Anyway, best of luck to those members with fighters on the UFC 80 card!

Standings will be up following the completion of Rapid Fire!


----------

